# Source for ASX Alerts?



## Xennon (17 March 2017)

Hi all.
I'm looking for a source/service that will send company announcement alerts to me via email.

I am currently with commsec but their alert service is broken so I'm after an alternative (free) source.  Specifically I'm only after dividend announcement dates and such.

Does anyone know of such a thing?


----------



## Indoril (23 March 2017)

Morningstar lets you do this for free.
http://www.morningstar.com.au/Tools/Alerts


----------



## pixel (23 March 2017)

Xennon said:


> Hi all.
> I'm looking for a source/service that will send company announcement alerts to me via email.
> 
> I am currently with commsec but their alert service is broken so I'm after an alternative (free) source.  Specifically I'm only after dividend announcement dates and such.
> ...



if you're only after dividends, I've written my own alert system for ex-div dates etc.
Check http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/index.htm#_Prev6 and
http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/index.htm#top


----------

